
What Is Drauger OS? - onyva
https://www.draugeros.org/go/about/
======
vhodges
They mention not being based on few different distros because they are general
purpose desktop distros... hate to break it to you, but Ubuntu is a general
purpose desktop distro.

If this is not for everyday use implying that you're supposed to boot it up to
play games? Well you might as well just boot into Windows to do that.

